# [SOLVED][WIRELESS] dbus i problem z wicd

## Poe

witam. od kilku dni męczę się z wicd. po pewnym updacie systemu, wicd przestał się uruchamiać. 

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 42, in <module>

    import blabla

ImportError: No module named pygtk (a także czasami pygobject. w zależności czy wicd czy wicd-client)

```

(niezależnie od tego czy uruchamiałem wicd, wicd-client. etc/init.d/wicd start po prostu wywala error i tyle).

po zrobieniu revdepa, przeemegrowaniu paczek pygtk, pygobject i pycairo taki błąd już nie wyskakuje, jednak mam coś niemalże identycznego. wszystko jak powyżej, tylko że ma problem z dbusem

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 42, in <module>

    import dbus

ImportError: No module named dbus

```

i tu już reemerge dbusa, wicd czy revdep nie pomagają. nigdzie nie spotkałem się z tym, żeby mial problem z dbusem. tylko z py*, jak powyżej. i teraz nie mam już pomyslów co zrobić.

wicd 1.5.9-r1, dbus 1.2.12, ~amd64. 

ktoś może podsunąć mi pomysł jakiś?

pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

u mnie smiga, ale masz tez wicd-curses od wersji 1.6_xxx, sprawdz go. Mozesz tez ustawic automagiczne laczenie do wybranych sieci w konfigu i przy starcie uslugi wicd bedziesz polaczony.

----------

## Spaulding

pewnie masz pythona 2.6 a nie 2.5 jako default  :Wink:  przestaw i pewnie smignie ;p

----------

## c2p

A przebudowałeś dbus-python?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Spaulding wrote:*   

> pewnie masz pythona 2.6 a nie 2.5 jako default  przestaw i pewnie smignie ;p

 

--, u mnie dziala z pythonem 2.6.

----------

## Poe

czytałem o python-updater -o 2.5, ale nic nie dało.

przy wicd-curses otrzymuję podobny błąd

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 42, in <module>

    from dbus import DBusException

ImportError: No module named dbus

```

a z dbus-python zaraz sprawdzę, bo zapomniałem, szczerze mówiąc, o tym pakiecie. tylko z drugiej strony, czemu revdep tego nie łapie?....

EDIT

ok, dbus-python załatwił sprawę. 

czasami kwestia zależności i roztrzepania paczek mnie przeraża...

----------

## c2p

Revdep-rebuild jest od binarek i bibliotek współdzielonych, a do języków skryptowych potrzeba innych narzedzi.

----------

## Poe

no właśnie inne narzędzia. różnorodność w przypadku uniksów jest dużą zaletą w wielu momentach (choćby wybór środowisk graficznych), ale moim zdaniem w tego typu kwestiach mogłaby nastąpić jakaś standaryzacja.

----------

## Aktyn

Wystarczyłyby czytelne informacje twórców którzy korzystają z dodatków do swoich programów. Ostatnio zacząłem walczyć z jakimś programem (nie ma w portage), choć walka na razie została zawieszona, i  ilość rzeczy i zależności jaką trzeba spełnić jest spora. Na szczeście .configure wykrywa w miare co jest, a czego nie ma w systemie. Część ułatwia samo portage. Myśle że poza informacjami, dobrze napisany skrypt wystarczyłby, IMHO nie trzeba jeszcze żadnych innych narzędzi.

----------

